# I don't think i've put public photos up of her since she had the babies... Pork Chop



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG She's absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> OMG She's absolutely Gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much Annie, if i had a 'favorite' it would be Indi


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thanks so much Annie, if i had a 'favorite' it would be Indi


The dog in your siggie named Indigo? She looks like him, are they litter mates?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> The dog in your siggie named Indigo? She looks like him, are they litter mates?


lol, no Pork Chop is what we call her around the house. It is indigo


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lol, no Pork Chop is what we call her around the house. It is indigo


Oh! Lol!! 
Oops!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow I love her is she Razor's edge? If I was a breeder and knew what the heck I was doing I think her and Bernie would make some sick dogs based on looks off course lol and I am being hypothetical people


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> wow I love her is she Razor's edge? If I was a breeder and knew what the heck I was doing I think her and Bernie would make some sick dogs based on looks off course lol and I am being hypothetical people


Yes, she's RE with a touch of Juan Gotti like 4ish gens back once . He's basically been "bred out" as much as he can be by having much more original RE stock dominating the pedigree. I'm not a Gotti line fan to be honest lol.

This is a half way put together ped. This is Cree, Pig, and Felonys mom.
Viewing Pedigree Details for Island Pride Bullies' Indigo - Bully Breed Resource

EDIT: lol david, their size difference would be the killer for me! Indigo is approximately 50 pounds


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Yes, she's RE with a touch of Juan Gotti like 4ish gens back once . He's basically been "bred out" as much as he can be by having much more original RE stock dominating the pedigree. I'm not a Gotti line fan to be honest lol.
> 
> This is a half way put together ped. This is Cree, Pig, and Felonys mom.
> Viewing Pedigree Details for Island Pride Bullies' Indigo - Bully Breed Resource
> ...


I like her ped she is very clean she would do well in the classic category at the shows. Bernie is 80 something pounds but he is not super conditioned like your girl. I think Bernie gets his weight from his height and how long he is check out his ped that Lisa made me, if you click on the parents you can see what they looked like.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331773] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow Indi looks great  She's an awesome girl


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love her she is gorgeous, gotta love the ones she is talking to you in lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg, I heart me some Indie, she is looking good Shana, I am loving her "talkin to" you  Thank for sharing.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Shana, Indi is one pretty gal!!! Glad you put some new photos up.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

glad to see some Indie....love my girl! She really looks great! give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She sure got my attention Shana!!! Just curious, why Pork Chop? ( hmmm, new possible thread.......nicknames!)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> She sure got my attention Shana!!! Just curious, why Pork Chop? ( hmmm, new possible thread.......nicknames!)


It originally was Pork because she was such a ROUND puppy compared to my show n go dog Neela.

Do you remember the Cartoon called Doug Funny on Nickelodeon? Well my old fart is named Doug and he has thinner hair so alot of people went around calling him Quail man for a while in good humor, then someone called me out because of my red hair for Patty Mayonaise (his school girl crush), and we had a grey dog we called pork and chop came after all of this because the cartoon character had a little grey dog with short ears.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Awwww! What a pretty girl-she does look like shes being sassy though in some of the pics LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww i love me some indi that girl has one of the best personalities i have ever met :hug::woof::woof::woof::hug:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful things you've said. Can you tell she thinks the camera is her enemy??? lmao:rofl:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hehe she says i will eats itttttt.... lol ok i'm tired and sick ignore me =D


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She looks Amazing!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> It originally was Pork because she was such a ROUND puppy compared to my show n go dog Neela.
> 
> Do you remember the Cartoon called Doug Funny on Nickelodeon? Well my old fart is named Doug and he has thinner hair so alot of people went around calling him Quail man for a while in good humor, then someone called me out because of my red hair for Patty Mayonaise (his school girl crush), and we had a grey dog we called pork and chop came after all of this because the cartoon character had a little grey dog with short ears.


Got it Shana!! It is hilarious how we arrive at our pup's nicknames, sometimes making no sense at all because it's so personal LOL!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's about dang time, woman!! I've been dying to see updated pix of her!! Last pix I saw of Indi was when she was havin the babies!! How long ago was that!? Lol! She's looking great, can't wait to see updated pix of the rest of the crew!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

wow she is still super tight. wow!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so beautiful!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WOW, She is AMAZING! Im not a fan of bullies, but Indie is a beautiful dog.

Wicked.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! She's beautiful. Very, very nice.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Indi is looking really good shana!!


----------

